# Tiếng Anh Ielts 6.0 Thì Có Thể Du Học Canada Được Không?



## stopinmymind (1 Tháng bảy 2016)

Chả biết các chị trên đây có ai đã từng cho con đi du học nước ngoài chưa chứ như nhà e có mỗi chuyện cho con gái lớn đi du học Canada thôi mà cả gia đình nhộn nhạo hết cả lên. Thủ tục thì loằng ngoằng mà em lại chưa tìm được bên tư vấn du học nào thực sự tin tưởng cả, nhất là cái khoản tiếng Anh, em đang lo con bé nhà em chỉ đạt  IELTS 6.0 thì ko biết đã đủ điều kiện để du học Canada chưa? E đang hoang mang quá , có chị nào có kinh nghiệm gì ko tư vấn giúp e với. E cảm ơn các chị nhiều!


----------



## stopinmymind (4 Tháng bảy 2016)

Thu Ht đã viết:


> Gái nhà chị sang đó du học ngành gì vậy? Đã tìm được chỗ ở hay ở nhà người quen? Đứa út nhà e cũng mới sang đây năm ngoái, làm hồ sơ mà vất lên vất xuống mới xong. ( Chị cứ chuẩn bị tâm lí đi, nhọc công ra trò đấy ạ.


Nhà e phải tự tìm nhà ở, trường hết chứ ko có ai quen biết bên đó đâu chị ơi. Ngày trước chị chuẩn bị hồ sơ cho út nhà chị thế nào mà tài thế?? E đang lo sốn vó lên đây chỉ lo kéo dài thời gian quá lại khổ cả mẹ lẫn con. hic


----------



## nhoxquy03 (4 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cho cháu nó du học Canada là chuẩn nhất đấy bạn ạ. Giáo dục bên đó được đánh giá cao hơn nữa môi trường học tập khá lành mạnh và an toàn nên ít nhiều mình cũng yên tâm hơn. Mà mình thấy ngày càng nhiều bậc phụ huynh hướng con sang này đấy. Mỗi tội làm thủ tục sang đây hơi mệt. /


----------



## nhoxquy03 (4 Tháng bảy 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> (((( Bạn có kinh nghiệm làm hồ sơ thế nào nhanh gọn ko? share giúp tớ với bạn chủ top học hỏi với.


Nếu chưa am hiểu rõ về các thủ tục làm định cư cho gia đình thì tốt nhất bạn nên tự đánh giá điều kiện của bản thân và các thành viên xem đến đâu đã. Có thể làm cách phổ biến mà mọi người hay dùng đó là vào một trang đánh giá uy tín ví dụ: http://www.wecanimmigration.com/danhgia.htm rồi điền thông tin của bạn theo mẫu và gửi. Sau khi hoàn thành các bước này bạn sẽ tự định hướng đc sẽ làm gì tiếp theo thôi. :-bd


----------



## Heracare (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

Chị chỉ cần tìm hiểu qua các trang mạng rồi hoàn thành một bộ hồ sơ xin Visa thật hoàn hảo cho cháu thì ko việc gì phải lo hết. Đừng nhờ tư vấn qua các công ty trong nước, bị lawyer shopping như chơi đấy ạ


----------



## stopinmymind (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

Heracare đã viết:


> Chị chỉ cần tìm hiểu qua các trang mạng rồi hoàn thành một bộ hồ sơ xin Visa thật hoàn hảo cho cháu thì ko việc gì phải lo hết. Đừng nhờ tư vấn qua các công ty trong nước, bị lawyer shopping như chơi đấy ạ


Mình cũng đang tính nhờ một bên tư vấn nào đó chuyên nghiệp đê tư vấn cho nhanh gọn đây nhưng thấy bạn nói thế này mình ko hiểu lắm. :-?:-? Lawyer shopping là thế nào vậy? Nguy hiếm lắm ko ạ?


----------



## stopinmymind (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

Thu Ht đã viết:


> WeCAN là công ty tư vấn xuất nhập cảnh có trụ sở làm việc tại nước ngoài chứ ko phải như các công ty tư vấn tại Việt Nam mình. Cũng vì thế nên họ làm ăn rất rành mạch và rõ ràng chứ ko kiểu mập mờ, lấp liếm như mấy ông trong nước. May nhà e về sau biết đến chỗ này nên thủ tục hoàn thành nhanh gọn chứ ko thì ko biết bao giờ cháu út mới sang đó học hành được.


Chị cho em cách liên lạc với ông Wecan này được ko? Chả biết họ làm ăn thế nào, e cứ lưu vào rồi bảo ông xã gọi điện thử xem sao. Đằng nào thì e cũng chả có cách nào khác cả. (


----------



## ThuyTron (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

Chả nhộn thì sao ạ.  Con mình đứt ruột đẻ ra tự nhiên sinh sống cách nửa vòng trái đất. Bố mẹ nào chả lo lắng, chả sốt ruột. Như nhà e thì chả lỡ đâu, thà để con học trong nước rồi chịu khó rèn rũa đầu tư còn hơn ra nước ngoài xa xôi cách trở ra.


----------



## Igymfitness (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

tranthuhuong đã viết:


> Được bạn nhé. Thủ tục du học tính ra cũng chả có gì lằng nhằng lắm đâu.
> Chỉ cần xin giấy nhập học ở trường bên đó
> Sau đó dịch thuật các giấy tờ cần thiết để làm hồ sơ visa (có công chứng)
> Cuối cùng hoàn thành hồ sơ nộp đi và chờ xét duyệt là ok thôi mà.


Gớm. Chị này nói như trên mạng, thực tế thì ở mỗi bước sẽ phát sinh rất nhiều rắc rối. Nhất là khoản duyệt hồ sơ, bao nhiêu người phỏng vấn mấy lần mà vẫn bị đánh trượt kia kìa. Gian nan vất vả chứ k0 đơn giản đâu chị ạ.


----------



## iService.hanoi (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

Nhiều chị nói nghe đơn giản nhỉ. Để làm đc bộ hồ sơ xin visa gọi là hoàn hảo ko phải là chuyện dễ để mà nói là làm được luôn đâu. b-)b-) Cứ đơn giản thế thì chắc dân mình sang Canada sống hết đi cho lành.


----------



## Heracare (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

stopinmymind đã viết:


> Mình cũng đang tính nhờ một bên tư vấn nào đó chuyên nghiệp đê tư vấn cho nhanh gọn đây nhưng thấy bạn nói thế này mình ko hiểu lắm. :-?:-? Lawyer shopping là thế nào vậy? Nguy hiếm lắm ko ạ?


Lawyer shopping là tình trạng các công ty VN không có chức năng và khả năng làm hồ sơ định cư nhưng vẫn nhận khách hàng sau đó mới  tìm kiếm và liên hệ với  1 công  ty  ở  Canada để  bán lại và hưởng tiển chênh lệch đó chị. Nguy hiểm thì k0 nhưng sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến tương lai con em mình sống bên đó. Nói chung là nên tránh xa mấy ông tư vấn kém uy tín trong nước ra nhé.


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> Cho e hóng với. Gia đình e  cũng đang có ý định sang Can định cư, ko bết quy trình làm thủ tục có giống như thủ tục làm hồ sơ đi du học ko nhỉ? Bên Wecan chị bảo ở quận nào nhỉ. E chưa nghe về họ bao giờ cả. :-s:-s


Tưởng bên nào chứ  WeCAN thì mình ko lạ. Họ là chỗ chuyên tư vấn du học, định cư và có trụ sở bên Canada. Nói chung mình mà nhờ ông này tư vấn về khoản thủ tục thì sẽ là thành viên được chứng nhận của hội đồng tư vấn Luật Định Cư Canada và và hoạt động theo quy định nghiêm ngặt của pháp luật Canada nên ko phải lo lắng gì hết luôn.


----------



## Igymfitness (28 Tháng bảy 2016)

Thật ra điều kiện để du học Canada cứ mỗi năm lại thay đổi nên nhờ những người đi đã từng làm có kinh nghiệm rất khó. Vì luật thay đổi mỗi ngày nên cần cập nhật, kiểu như kế toán bãng đi một thời gian là thành người mới ngay. Thế nên nhờ họ  tư vấn cho cũng khó. b-(b-(


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (28 Tháng bảy 2016)

Nếu muốn nhờ tư vấn bạn nên kí hợp đồng trực tiếp với một bên nào đó để tránh phải chi trả những khoản hoa hồng ko đáng có. Việc ký kết hợp đổng nên được thanh toán rõ ràng, hợp pháp. 
Ví dụ như ông WeCan họ cam  kết không nhận bất kỳ % hoa hồng nào từ các trường học thì mới đảm bảo khách quan nhất trong việc tư vấn cho mình.
 Còn nếu thấy mọi thứ mập mờ ngay từ khi kí hợp đồng thì nên nờ ếch ngay bạn ạ.


----------



## nhoxquy03 (28 Tháng bảy 2016)

xuantocdoo đã viết:


> sao gjo nhiều bạn qua nước ngoài định cư, du học thế nhỉ? Nước mình cũng có nhiều điều kiện để phát triển sự nghiệp mà. // Cứ thế này bảo sao lãng phí chất xám.


Nước mình nhiều người tài ai cũng biết nhưng vấn đề là làm việc trong nước đãi ngộ và cách sử dụng nhân lực còn qua nhiều hạn chế. Chẳng tự nhiên ngta bỏ đất nước xa sứ lạ để mà sinh sống đâu bác ạ. Cái gì cũng có lí do của nó hết, nhà  e mà thuận lợi e cũng sang nước ngoài định cư.


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (28 Tháng bảy 2016)

Chị này hay zậy. Con chuẩn bị du học mà cái cơ bản là điều kiện tiếng anh bao nhiêu để đủ yêu cầu mà k0 nắm zậy? E đoán chắc làm thủ tục nữa cụng quáng gà luôn roài hả?


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (28 Tháng bảy 2016)

sucsesfull đã viết:


> Bạn ơi. Ông wecan bác bảo trụ sở tận bên Canada thì mình check hoặc update hồ sơ của mình kiểu gì được. Liệu  khoảng cách địa lí xa như thế thì có tiện lợi được ko ? Uy tín thì uy tín sợ xa xôi bất tiện thôi.


Cái này thì cứ yên tâm đi bạn ơi. Mình có thể liên hệ với WeCAN bất kỳ lúc nào  mà kiểu gì họ cũng trực tiếp theo dõi, câp nhật tình trạng hồ sơ online thông qua hệ thống dữ liệu của họ nên mình chỉ việc check online là biết hết tình trạng hồ sơ thế nào.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

Mẹ nó nên lựa chọn chương trình và phù hợp với cháu, tránh trường hợp cố nhét vào các trường tốt nên chọn ngành ko phù hợp với đam mê của bọn trẻ dẫn đến tình trạng học chống đối, học chỉ để lấy bằng. Kiến thức lại chả đến đâu thì khổ.


----------



## stopinmymind (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Mẹ nó nên lựa chọn chương trình và phù hợp với cháu, tránh trường hợp cố nhét vào các trường tốt nên chọn ngành ko phù hợp với đam mê của bọn trẻ dẫn đến tình trạng học chống đối, học chỉ để lấy bằng. Kiến thức lại chả đến đâu thì khổ.


Vâng. Cảm ơn bác tư vấn. Nhà e chọn ngành cho cháu theo hướng của gia đình và cũng dựa theo ý kiến của cháu chứ k áp đặt. Trẻ con bây giờ nhạy cảm nên e có dám tự quyết hết đâu. Cái gì cũng phải thông qua ý kiến của nó hết.


----------



## lananh8xpub (14 Tháng tám 2021)

tham khảo ạ


----------



## maianhh01 (2 Tháng chín 2021)

Tùy trường đó mom ơi, nói chung định đi du học trường nào, ngành nào thì xem trước, họ có ghi rõ điểm đầu vào tiếng anh, yêu cầu như nào đấy ạ. Còn nếu muốn tìm trung tâm luyện thi Ielts uy tín chất lượng thì có thể tham khảo bên Pasal ạ, bên này hợp tác độc quyền với chuyên gia Simon Corcoran, thầy là cựu giám khảo Ielts quốc tế, có nhiều kinh nghiệm, góc nhìn của thầy đi ra từ góc nhìn nhận của giám khảo nên sẽ cực có ích cho học viên đấy. Bên Pasal này được chuyển giao toàn bộ phương pháp luyện thi cũng như tài liệu bộ đề của thầy ... Em thấy nhiều trung tâm đang học lậu lắm đó ạ . Pasal cũng cam kết đầu ra nữa, nếu ko đạt thì đc học lại miễn phí hoàn toàn ấy


----------



## Giày Secondhand (14 Tháng mười hai 2021)

được hết bạn ơi, chịu khó nói chuyện với người bản địa tầm 4-6 tháng là sõi


----------



## lopxehaitrieu (13 Tháng năm 2022)

6.0 thấy bảo là đủ rồi, chắc cũng tùy trường


----------



## nguyetanh8406 (7 Tháng sáu 2022)

Thích thật đấy....


----------

